
The Truth About Low-Protein, High-Carb Diets and Brain Aging - octosphere
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/diagnosis-diet/201812/the-truth-about-low-protein-high-carb-diets-and-brain-aging
======
kitanata
A low protein, high carb diet is how I got type 2 diabetes at age 30. This
article isn’t just wrong, it is dangerous. Lower your carb intake folks. You
don’t have to be extreme or anything. 45 grams of carbs or less per meal is a
good barometer for everyone.

~~~
gcatalfamo
Lowering carb is a good idea but I think that the type of carb matters.

If it’s pure sugar (a soda) I’d say 45grams it definitely an upper limit to
never overshoot.

If it’s home cooked pasta 100g at lunch won’t do you any harm depending on
what you serve it with.

Especially if you start avoiding all carbs at dinner, which is not a bad idea,
having some carbs at lunch in the form of pasta or bread (but halving the
dose) will keep your metabolism spinning.

Keep in mind I am Italian so when I say pasta or bread I am talking about
prepared food so no macaroni and cheese or garlic bread (FWIW, as benchmark,
do not eat at olive’s garden. If I have to indulge in junk food macdonalds
better)

------
bootsz
Seeing studies like this publicized constantly, it's hard to take nutrition
science seriously. I know bad journalism is partly to blame though. All this
affirms is that we still know nothing really.

Someone should make a matrix of all possible high-X-low-Y diet combinations
and fill each cell with research studies claiming that said diet is good for
you.

------
arisAlexis
The author makes a huge blunder when citing a pubmed article that argues dairy
products are beneficial for glucose/diabetes control and in the next paragraph
suggest that one should limit dairy because it hurts glucose/diabetes. Makes
me question all the article too.

~~~
happymellon
> Makes me question all the article too

This is the correct position to take regardless.

------
wthigo
Solid closing line - "The unfortunate truth is that this study was simply not
designed in a way that can tell you anything about human diets, meat, or how
much protein or carbohydrate you should eat."

------
foxyv
This article isn't very convincing. Personally I recommend the books and
videos by Dr. Jason Fung.
([https://twitter.com/drjasonfung](https://twitter.com/drjasonfung)) If you
are obese it is remarkably easy to become depressed and anxious. Especially if
you aren't getting exercise because your energy level is so low.

The remarkable thing about Dr. Fung's lectures is he lays down the exact
mechanisms which cause obesity. About how insulin resistance leads to reduced
ability to utilize body fat. Then about why caloric restriction doesn't work
due to the unavailability of fat and reduced metabolic activity. He isn't
basing it off empirical work but a detailed study of the endocrine system.

